# Sony Viao laptop battery not charging



## mhtplsh (Jun 29, 2007)

My battery is not charging. The battery is ok. The power supply/adaptor is also ok. Now i hv to remove battery to use viao on mains supply. This means the battery charging circuit is defective. Looking 4 solutions. 
Sony service station people r asking $1100 as repairing charges.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That would likely require a motherboard replacement where the cost of the repair would likely exceed the cost of replacement unfortunately. How did you test to determine that the battery is OK?


----------



## mhtplsh (Jun 29, 2007)

From the fault i can understand that the battery charging circuit IC is defective. This happens due to voltage fluctuations. Can i get the service manual somewhere or not? 
The computer works perfectly on adaptor. 
Waiting for quick reply now,


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What model is it? Unfortunately the manufacturers don't like to release service manuals, but I can look if you post the model.


----------



## mhtplsh (Jun 29, 2007)

The model number is 
Sony Viao PCG-799P.
Hoping that i will get the service manual.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Are you sure? That model does not turn up anything on Google and is not listed on Sony's web site. Double check the model number.

I have found these models:
PCG-705
PCG-707
PCG-707C
PCG-711
PCG-717
PCG-719
PCG-723
PCG-729
PCG-731
PCG-735
PCG-737
PCG-748


----------



## mhtplsh (Jun 29, 2007)

The model i mentioned is on back side label. But near keyboard it is mentioned as VGN-FS15GP.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately Sony does not seem to be releasing any manuals for any of the PCG-700 series. Sorry I couldn't find one.


----------

